

Neutrons not so neutral after all, study says - rms
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2007/09/19/science-neutron-neutral.html

======
peterevogel
It's always a little amusing - and frustrating - how our language falls short
when we try to describe quantum phenomena. Quarks don't have a "position in
the neutron because their existence is expressible as a waveform, not a little
marble looking thing. Interesting article, though - and fascinating that Fermi
guessed at this decades ago.

